# Tomato Quirks Part 7 - Leaf Roll



## karen1 (May 12, 2010)

Awesome info. I had a feeling when I brought the Oxheart home, he'd have a struggle. Plant looked so pissed off - really. Hung over, leaves shrunk up (and now curly), and it was overdue to be transplanted out of his seedling pot. Way too big. All my other tomatoes are plump, vibrant, big and happy, but Oxheart is the grump.

Well, I'll hang tight and see if he comes around. Thank you!!
.-= karen´s last blog ..Sweet Escape =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Karen,

If you keep the Oxheart well watered (but not overwatered), add mulch around it and provide good nutrients, it should perk up soon. It is always important to purchase healthy looking plants right from the jump. I know I'm getting a somewhat sickly looking plant sometimes thinking I'll nurse it back to health. While most of the time the tomato will make it and produce fruit, it doesn't produce as good as it could, or should, because it took so much time to get it healthy.

Thanks for stopping by and let me know how the Oxheart progresses


----------



## Karen_B (May 22, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to tomato growing--actually gardening in general--and I'm anxious as a mother hen over any and every perceived problem with my young'uns. I'm curious about your reference to purple veins w/leaf curl being a sign of a viral condition--I've been doing a bit of Internet research and the info I've found thus far suggests nutrient deficiency, stress, cool weather, even improper fertilization.... But none of the pics I've seen match the condition of my plants and I just don't know whether to toss em (if viral) or keep trying to fix and wait it out as other sites suggest. In short: condition started with purple veins, top and bottom of leaf, whole plant, with some leaf curl. No wilting. Plant and leaves seem stunted overall, grows slowly, but is producing fruit. No excessive insect activity. Added bone meal to soil as if phos deficiency. Next week tried fish/seaweed extract. Its been a few weeks, plant continues to worsen--leaves have purplish/grayish areas, stippled looking. Some lower leaves turn almost bronze with stippling, other plants,bottom leaves yellowish. Thick, leathery, firm but not brittle and not falling off. No residue or marks on reverse of leaves New leaves at top, small but green with purple veins. Oh yeah--I'm growing in containers  In Virginia, south of Richmond, some temp discrepancy at nite during April but generally warm and sunny w/col but mild nites. Any thoughts on how to figure if it's environmental, nutritional, or viral? I've got a number "infected" but a number that are not (thus far). Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## Shawn_Fleming (May 29, 2012)

My tomatos plants are 5 feet tall, and all of a sudden starting at the top and working down all the leafs have rolled up tight and into a ball. I pulled 3 last week and now another has the same problem.
I grew the plants from seed. Dark green very healthy before te problem.
They did not turn yellow at all, so I thinking its noet the common leaf curl. 
Also my beads are raised and I did the layered composting peatmoss method,
Thank you kindly,
shawn
La Mesa, California


----------

